# Child Trust Funds?



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I need to set one up soon, so what would be best?

Stakeholder? Shares? or Savings?

I know the basic differences, but any advise would be great.


Thanks.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

If I was setting one up now, I'd currently go for the shares option as you'll be getting alot of units for your money which should then show a good increase in value once the economy starts to pick up - if you want 100% security though I'd go for the straight savings


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a bank to go with for savings ? Need to put this in soon ... already waited about 10 months !!

thanks


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

last time I looked Yorkshire BS were about the best. Have a look on Ch 4 teletext p880....


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I figured it is "free" money so therefore money you can afford to "lose" but went with stakeholder rather than pure shares. Went for Abbey's (run by someone else) Missus puts child benefit in also. Should be a tidy sum by the time he's 16-18.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Missus puts child benefit in also. Should be a tidy sum by the time he's 16-18.


Watch out though because anything you put into these ctf accounts automatically becomes the childs when the account pays out. So if there's 20 grand in there on his 18th birthday, it's all his and you have no control over it.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i read somewhere recently that over the last 40 years, shares have always out-performed savings over an 18 year period.

I personally, have setup a savings account, and will then put the CTF voucher into shares.

Also, remember that you are limited to how much you can put in to a CTF account each year (that's why i setup a standard savings account too).


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone got any advice on which company/bank/trust to set up the Trust fund? I thought it was just the one place you set it up, but it seems everyone is offering them (probably tescos as well).


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

when i was a baby my parents set up a savings scheme for me. when i turned 21 the bank paid out and i got about £7k, not much i know, bt i did lose about 4 or 5 k a few years back when we had the last economic incident. either way, putting money asside for the young one is a great idea.

If they're willing they could do what i did... as soon as the money became available, i transfered it into a high interst ISA. probably the best move i ever did!


----------

